# Wild Spellcraft rules used by fan site



## Morrus (Feb 14, 2002)

The Shards campaign site is the first fan site to use the Open Gaming Content from Wild Spellcraft - "the Wyrrdinmen are back up, and are now powered by Natural 20 Press' Wild Spellcraft pdf." This is a good way for you to see some of the Wild Spellcraft rules in operation.

http://members.tripod.com/vrylakos/wyrddinmen.htm


----------

